# How can I buy the Norwegian Krone???



## ringledman (10 Mar 2009)

Hi I want to invest some of my sterling savings into foreign currencies as a hedge. 

I am looking at a couple of grand into the Norwegian Krone.

Are there any ETFs? I believe not.

How about Forex? Can you purchase a couple of thousand without leveraging? What about fees?

Or how about a pre-purchase foreign debit card? Anyone know if this would be worth it once currency exchange rates are paid?

Cheers.


----------



## Ravima (11 Mar 2009)

why not open an account with a norwegian bank, or a multicurrency account with your current bankers.


----------



## LDFerguson (6 Apr 2009)

Oilgeezer - I note that in all eight of your posts on Askaboutmoney, you recommend this UK website.  Have you any connection with the site?


----------

